# desperate and in need of tug help re: drug companies and lovenox



## Blondie (Aug 25, 2010)

What a story I have been living this summer. Our lovely daughter has been unemployed in NYC for 15 months and in May got a job (no health insurance offered but a JOB) and moved in a cute little affordable studio apt of her own. Things were turning around for her and we were thirlled. Then, I posted back in July that she was home in NH from NYC for brothers engagement party. Had been very uncomfortable, etc, ER diagnoses blood clot in left leg. Yikes. I zip into NY with her next day, we find a doctor (she did not have one there) and she is put on coumadin and monitored. I rest easier and come home. Next week she is worse. continues with a specialist (and we are paying out of pocket the $130 per day shot she needs until coumadin is stable in her system) .  She is in and out of work as she cannot walk. I come down again because she is very uncomfortable and spikes a fever. She gets fired from her job that weekend too. Upon dr's advice I take her to Lenox Hill Hosp where she is diagnosed with MRSA in the good leg and is very sick. Ultrasound shows clots in good leg. After a week of ups and downs and tests and questions she is diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We got her into Brigham and womens in Boston after a friend paid for private transport in ambulance as she needed a cancer specialty hospital. That was mid august. As of now she has started chemo and was moved to a rehab because she cannot walk. This is a blood clot producing cancer and is debilitating. they will do surgery when it gets under control and are sure the chemo in the meantime is the way to go. Here is the latest wrinkle. We go to NH office to apply for medicade for her. she has no job, no income, we moved her out of her apt in NY and in with us. They say that to get NH medicade you must be declared permanently disabled for 4 years and that is likely not going to be her diagnosis. In the meantime, we have to get the Lovenox, or arixtra which is the $130 a day shot for her EVERY day. They took her off coumadin as she will be needing surgery and can't be on a blood thinner and the shot protects agains clots moving around- and she also has them in her chest. I guess the next step is to contact a drug company to see if they can help us? Anyone do this or have any contact names or info for me? Each day is a nightmare but we are plowing forward and want her home so we can care for her. We just need to get that shot for her each day. Thanks for your thought on this dilemma.  Our son's Sept Tucson AZ wedding is cancelled and we are having it here. For his honeymoon he and his wife will be walking the Ovarian cancer walk Sept 12 in Boston for his sister.  I cannot possibly cry anymore... Blondie


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your daughter --- 

I do not know if any of these will work but I have been through something similar (lack of insurance, ultra expensive medication needed) with one of my friends. She had breast cancer so our first call was to the Susan G. Komen foundation. Your daughter has a different type of cancer so I would contact the American Cancer Society and any foundations for the specific type of cancer that she has. 

Then call, "First Call for Help" if such a thing exists in your state. They may be able to direct you to many types of foundations for assistance. I believe that the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation may be one of them (I do not know for sure).

Also, contact the social worker at the hospital where she was admitted. 

For some reason, they do not have people see the social worker until they are being discharged and I have found them to be a wealth of information.

Your next step is the drug company that manufactures what she needs. 

Then general charities such as United Way. 

I hope this helps. 

elaine


----------



## DonM (Aug 25, 2010)

My thoughts and Prayers are being offered for you and your daughter's complete recovery.

don


----------



## BarCol (Aug 25, 2010)

My thoughts and prays are with you and your family - I cannot imagine how difficult this is for you and yours - stay strong


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 25, 2010)

*Google*

"Levenox assistance" and many sources will appear such as http://www.patientassistance.com/B4307-lovenox.html www.needymeds.org and many others.

My prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kay H (Aug 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to your whole family.  Although I can not offer any assistance, I hope you find the resourses to care for your daughter.  Added to my prayer list.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 25, 2010)

I am very sorry about your daughter's ovarian cancer and deep venous thrombophlebitis.  

If surgical intervention is indicated, our usual protocol is to take them off coumadin for about a week and bridge the gap with lovenox.  Then the surgery is peformed after the lovenox has been reversed.  The patient is then restarted on coumadin post operatively.  

Please accept our prayers for your daughters complete recovery.


----------



## Tia (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers for you and your dtr during this most difficult period.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry. Praying for your daughter and the rest of the family, too.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2010)

Blondie, I can offer no constructive comment. I had DVT 3-4 years ago. Lovenox about broke me until the coumadin stabilized my pro-time. Obviously I didn't have the additional 'female' problem, and my DVT stayed in place. 

My best wishes are with you and your daughter for a full and complete recovery.

P.S. My doc ordered home health to do the Lovenox injections twice a day. At $1200/week for the meds and $200/day for administration, I learned to inject my tummy very quickly. It was a big enough target to hit! (not now- but I could hit it anyway)

Jim Ricks


----------



## BevL (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sorry that I can't offer any practical advice as well, but just want to add my support and hopes for a speedy and full recovery.

Is there any type of social worker in the facilities she's been in, is in or is likely to end up in?  They might have information about financial assistance.


----------



## mpizza (Aug 25, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and prayers for your daughter's full recovery.

Maria


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 25, 2010)

You might start with this link. http://www.lovenox.com/consumer/patient-reimbursement.aspx


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2010)

Where are you getting the lovenox?  Costco pharmacy prices are generally the cheapest-- maybe 20-30% less than CVS or the like.  Not a great savings, but something that you could do immediately while you are looking for other solutions.

H


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2010)

heathpack said:


> Where are you getting the lovenox?  Costco pharmacy prices are generally the cheapest-- maybe 20-30% less than CVS or the like.  Not a great savings, but something that you could do immediately while you are looking for other solutions.
> 
> H



I thought it was an injection she is receiving in a medical facility?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

I had Lovenox injections prior to my recent surgery. They were a prescription that I had filled at the pharmacy and injected myself into my abdomen. 

elaine


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2010)

I am not sure that OP is not needing to purchase and provide the medication for the daughter in the rehab facility.  Why would the worry be specifically about the cost of this medication if facility was providing it?

Lovenox can be given by injection at home-- I have prescribed it for canine patients for use at home.  Costco is typically the cheapest source, but its an expensive medication no matter how you cut it.

H


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2010)

heathpack said:


> I am not sure that OP is not needing to purchase and provide the medication for the daughter in the rehab facility.  Why would the worry be specifically about the cost of this medication if facility was providing it?



Because she has no health insurance - but I didn't know this was something you could inject yourself.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Because she has no health insurance - but I didn't know this was something you could inject yourself.



Yes, but if she has no health insurance the cost of $130 for medication is a very small piece of the pie and OP does not need to pay the cost right away.  She will eventually be billed by the hospital and that can be dealt with later.  I have the impression that there is an immediate need to find this medication at an affordable price, presumably because OP must be buying it right now.

H


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Blondie.  I have no suggestions that others have not already given.  Just know that you and your daughter are in my prayers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 26, 2010)

The link I provided above is for hardship cases so that individuals meeting criteria can get Lovenox at a reduced rate or for free. The unisured are included in that group from the short bit I read through before posting the link.


----------



## Dori (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your problems. Please add my thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery for your dear daughter, and for help with the financial side of things.

Dori


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 26, 2010)

I am very sorry for your troubles at this time.  With all the good wishes, hope and prayer coming your way I hope it helps you to know so many are thinking of you....and your family.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sad for you and so sorry you are dealing with such a crisis in your daughter's health.  My heart goes out to you, as well as my prayers.  

This makes all other problems seem so insignificant and puts a perspective on the minor things that happen in life, most of which we blow completely out of proportion.  

I will be praying for your daughter's recovery and would like her first name, so I can pray more personally for her.  I will also add her to our prayer chain at church.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 26, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers and with you and your family.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 26, 2010)

Prayers for you & your family. My husband was treated thru Lynn Cancer Institute for his lymphoma, they might be able to direct you to resources in your area. Another place to try is Lance Armstrong's Foundation online. Call any of the major hospitals in your area that has a cancer wing and ask for their patient resources coordinator, they may have some information on where you can get help.

God Bless,

Suzanne


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 26, 2010)

My prayers are with your daughter and you and all of your family.  I so hope everything will turn around soon and that your beautiful daughter will be well once again.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 26, 2010)

*Ask the hospital*

So sorry to hear abut your daughter. Cancer is often diagnosed only after someone has had a DVT- as nurse practitioner who works in an ER and as a hopspitalist, I see this all too often. However, there are lots of avenues for free care. Call the manufacturer of lovenox, they often give free meds. The other option is to go to the hospital your daughter has been treated at (once you have her written permission, as no one can talk to you unless you have this) and speak with a Care Manager, Social Worker, Patient 
Advocate- in each hospital there are people whose job is to help walk the patient through the maze of coverage options.


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 26, 2010)

Blondie, I'd like to add my good thoughts, hopes, and prayers for your daughter, and like Cindy, I'd like to know your daughter's name.  It makes the prayers more personal, as she said.
What a challenge you've been given.  I am so sorry, and I hope and pray for the best for you and your daughter.  I wish you strength.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry you , your family, & esp your daughter are having to go through this.  . I can't tell you what to do , maybe your daughter will qualify for medicade?  My heart goes out to you.  shaggy


----------



## pjrose (Aug 26, 2010)

I may have missed this up above, but how old is she?  Will YOUR insurance company cover her even with this pre-existing condition?  Or does she have to be under a certain age or a full-time student?


----------



## Blondie (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks all. Amy is her name. She is receiving wonderful care through Dana Farber and yes, the makers of Lovenox have an application process that a friend got for me, and the hosp is helping us with that end of things. They seem optimistic that we can get it ironed out quickly. Thanks for all your love and prayers. Blondie


----------



## Blondie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dear Tuggers- My daughter is doing well on her chemo. She is scheduled for ovarian cancer surgery at Brigham and Womens in Boston Christmas week. She has responded well to chemo, and so now all that we need are the final answers to what the surgery will show. It will be very involved and the colonmay be part of the pic, but we have the best doctors and of course, every prayer has helped. She had no terrible side efffects from chemo except losing the hair- stomach, eating, everything is as it always was so she has not struggled with that part. Just wanted to givbe you all the update. thank you for your prayers. Blondie


----------



## Karen G (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm praying for a Christmas miracle for Amy and a successful outcome from her surgery.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 13, 2010)

Blondie,
Thanks for the update.  Hope everything goes well with her surgery.  Glad you were able to get some financial help for her meds.


----------



## CSB (Dec 13, 2010)

Blondie, I add my hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery for your daughter!


----------



## Blondie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes- we are so lucky. She is at home (moved back from NYC) and we are caring for her. Medicade finally kicked in. We are getting the Lovenox and other pricey drugs covered for her. She has responded so well. 
Thanks again to all. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh I was so glad as I read through the thread to hear she's doing well. All my love and prayers for her complete recovery.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thank you for the update.*

You and your family have had a really difficult time these past months. So happy to hear there is hope for a complete recovery. Reading this was a reminder of the truth that those of us who have our health have everything we need; all the rest is frosting or gravy.


----------



## funtime (Dec 14, 2010)

As we approach the holidays, I wish the best to you and your daughter.  Family is of course far more important than any job and I commend you for being a vigilent angel on behalf of your daughter.  I wish you both well on her cancer journey.  By the way, if she was fired because of the cancerous condition, that may be disability discrimination.  She can find a lawyer to discuss this further by googling NELA.org as they have lists of employment lawyers.  Best of everything.  Funtime


----------



## bass (Dec 14, 2010)

My best wishes and thoughts and prayers go out to your daughter and your family at this time.   I'm so glad to hear that times are better.

Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## Blondie (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks tuggers! Surgery is Monday- and a big storm is predicted Sunday night so go figure!- and I will post next week. Brig and Women's is the most amazing place. Your prayers are working!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 16, 2010)

Blondie:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.  We are so glad that Amy has had a good response to chemotherapy.  Our prayers are with Amy and with you.  We anticipate an excellent outcome following her surgical intervenation.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Blondie,
  Please PM me if you'd like for me to come and sit with you at BWH. I will be in court until 1 pm (unless they close for the storm) .
   Thinking of you both,
   Beaglemom


----------

